# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Modulus θέματα

## gordonas

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους. 

Τελείωσε το συμβόλαιο που είχα στην COSMOTE και πήγα σε Nova 100 με 30€ τον μήνα. 
Έχω 4 νούμερα. Τα 3 είναι στην Yuboto. To νούμερο που ήταν στην COSMOTE το μετέφερα στην Modulus διαβάζοντας τα θετικά σχόλια εδώ.

Το τμήμα πωλήσεων και η διεκπεραίωση της μεταφοράς από την COSMOTE ήταν πολύ γρήγορη και άψογη.

Με τα στοιχεία που μου έδωσαν έστησα trunk και γίνεται register μια χαρά. 

Είχα όμως πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες. Ότι DID και να βάλω στο inbound routes, δεν περνάνε με τίποτα. Είτε βάλω 2ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ, είτε 302ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ, είτε +302ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ, δεν γίνεται τίποτα. 

Στις εξερχόμενες βγαίνουν κλήσεις αλλά με απόρρητο αριθμό. 

Κάλεσα το τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης δύο φορές την Παρασκευή. Δεν μου έδωσαν τεχνικό γιατί ήταν όλοι απασχολημένοι. Δεν με πήραν ΠΟΤΕ πίσω.

Κάλεσε πριν από λίγο, πάλι αφού περιέγραψα το πρόβλημα είπαν ότι ΘΑ με πάρουν τηλέφωνο. Πόσο να περιμένω; 10 λεπτά; 20 λεπτά; 30 λεπτά; Έχω αναφέρει ότι δεν έχω εισερχόμενες, είναι επαγγελματικός χώρος και δεν έχω καταφέρει να μιλήσω με τεχνικό από την Παρασκευή;;;

Αυτό στην Yuboto δεν μου είχε συμβεί ποτέ. Το αργότερο σε 30 λεπτά με είχαν πάρει τηλέφωνο. Για να συγκρίνω τεχνική υποστήριξη στα ουσιαστικά δεν μπορώ να κρίνω, αφού ακόμα δεν έχω μιλήσει με τεχνικό της Modulus. 2,5 ημέρες αφού έχω αναφέρει ότι έχω τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα. 

Αναγκάζομαι λοιπόν και απευθύνομαι στο forum.

Έχω FreePBX 14, με δύο SIP trunk. Σε αυτό της Yuboto δεν έχω βάλει DID. Έχω βάλει σε αυτό της Modulus. Αυτό έκανα με τον SIP trunk της Cosmote (μετά από συμβουλή μέλος του forum εδώ) και δούλευε μια χαρά.

Στις εξερχόμενες για ποιο λόγο μπορεί να μην περνάει ο αριθμός;

Ελπίζω κάποιος να βοηθήσει. Αύριο είναι εργάσιμη ημέρα και ήδη δεν έχω τηλέφωνο από την Παρασκευή. Οι εισερχόμενες είναι το 90% της δουλειάς. Εξερχόμενες κάνω και από το κινητό. 

Απογοήτευση από την υποστήριξη της Modulus ελπίζω να είναι κάτι τυχαίο. Ήθελα να την δοκιμάσω, ώστε να συγκρίνω με Yuboto και να δω τι θα κάνω και με τους υπόλοιπους αριθμούς.

----------


## rc31

Χρόνια πελάτης τους και δεν εχ το θέματα. Συνήθως τους στέλνω email με περιγραφή του προβλήματος και είτε με καλούν είτε το φτιάχνουν.

1) θα πρέπει να τους ενημερώσεις ότι το έχεις στήσει το νούμερο σε freepbx
2)Στο site τους έχει αναλυτικές οδηγίες πως θα το στήσεις σωστά το νούμερο σε freepbx
3)Μάλλον δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά της αριθμοδότηση και για αυτό έχεις θέματα. Μπορείς αν θες να μπεις στον πίνακα ελέγχου που δίνουν και να ενεργοποιήσεις την προώθηση κλήσεων ώστε να τσεκάρεις το νούμερο αν δουλεύει. Αν δεν γίνεται η προώθηση το θέμα είναι στο νούμερο.

Στείλε email τα βλέπουν και απαντάνε.

----------


## gordonas

> Χρόνια πελάτης τους και δεν εχ το θέματα. Συνήθως τους στέλνω email με περιγραφή του προβλήματος και είτε με καλούν είτε το φτιάχνουν.
> 
> 1) θα πρέπει να τους ενημερώσεις ότι το έχεις στήσει το νούμερο σε freepbx
> 2)Στο site τους έχει αναλυτικές οδηγίες πως θα το στήσεις σωστά το νούμερο σε freepbx
> 3)Μάλλον δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά της αριθμοδότηση και για αυτό έχεις θέματα. Μπορείς αν θες να μπεις στον πίνακα ελέγχου που δίνουν και να ενεργοποιήσεις την προώθηση κλήσεων ώστε να τσεκάρεις το νούμερο αν δουλεύει. Αν δεν γίνεται η προώθηση το θέμα είναι στο νούμερο.
> 
> Στείλε email τα βλέπουν και απαντάνε.



Έχει ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά εδώ και μια εβδομάδα. Το trunk γίνεται register, όπως και εξερχόμενες (αλλά δεν βγάζουν το νούμερο). Το πρόβλημα μάλλον έγκειται σε κάτι που διάβασα στο site τους. Ότι αν δηλώσεις DID νούμερο στα inbound routes τότε πρέπει να τους ενημερώσεις και να κάνουν κάτι από την μεριά τους. 

Τους έχω ενημερώσει και στις τρεις επικοινωνίες μαζί τους ότι αφορά FreePBX, όπως επίσης και για το είδος του προβλήματος (δεν υπάρχουν εισερχόμενες κτλ.).

Είναι φάουλ όπως και αν έχει γιατί σε τρεις διαφορετικές κλήσεις μου για τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν μίλησα με τεχνικό πότε αλλά με κάποια κοπέλα/κοπέλες που ΘΑ ενημέρωναν κάποιον τεχνικό για να με πάρουν. Κάτι που δεν έγινε ποτέ!!
 Οι δύο κλήσεις μου έγιναν την Παρασκευή 21/12. Ήδη έφτασε Κυριακή μεσάνυχτα δεν με πήραν ποτέ τηλέφωνο. Αυτό μάλιστα όταν έχω ενημερώσει ότι δεν έχω εισερχόμενες. 

Στην Yuboto όταν τους πεις ότι δεν έχεις εισερχόμενες ή εξερχόμενες δεν παίζει να μην σε πάρουν τηλέφωνο στο μισάωρο. 

Η voip τηλεφωνία έχει νόημα για επαγγελματίες. Σε επαγγελματία και 60 λεπτά χωρίς τηλέφωνο είναι τεράστιο θέμα. Το κόστος είναι δευτερεύον. Τα πρωτεύοντα είναι η αξιοπιστία και η ποιότητα. 

Αν αύριο δεν μου λύσουν το θέμα θα κάνω αίτηση για μεταφορά στην Yuboto! Μου φαίνεται απίστευτο που έφτασα σε σημείο να γράψω κάτι τέτοιο. Να μην έχει παίξει ουσιαστικά ο αριθμός και να σκέφτομαι να φύγω κιόλας...

Αν δεν είχα διαβάσει τα θετικά για την Modulus που γράφετε εδώ μέσα θα το έκανα πρώτο πράγμα το πρωί. Θα τους δώσω μια ευκαιρία, καλώντας του και πάλι το πρωί και δεν πρόκειται να κλείσω το τηλέφωνο αν δεν μιλήσω με τεχνικό. Αν δεν με πάρουν τηλέφωνο και αύριο, την έκανα. 

Μια ημέρα χωρίς τηλέφωνο για ένα σοβαρό επαγγελματία μπορεί να είναι 100-1.000€++ διαφυγόντα έσοδα. 

Δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά.

Ελλάδα 2019 στα πρόθυρα του 2020 και έχουμε δύο (2) εταιρείες με ίχνη σοβαρότητας για IP τηλεφωνία (Yuboto, Modulus). H Cosmote είναι ανέκδοτο, δεν μπαίνει σε καμία κατηγορία. Αλλάζουν για χ,ψ λόγους τον κωδικό τηλεφωνίας και δεν σε ενημερώνουν ποτέ. Έχεις μείνεις χωρίς τηλέφωνο και πρέπει να τους στείλεις email για να σου στείλουν με μήνυμα τον κωδικό την επόμενη ημέρα ή στην καλύτερη μετά από 6-12 ώρες. Αν μάλιστα δεν έχεις πρόσβαση εντός 1 ώρας στο PBX, τότε η διαδικασία πρέπει να γίνει από την αρχή.

Έτσι θα έρθει η ανάπτυξη στην Ελλάδα; Με τέτοια τηλεφωνία; Καλά εντάξει. Ούτε σε 1.000 χρόνια.

- - - Updated - - -

Βλέπω τώρα τα email που μου έχουν στείλει. Έχεις δίκιο για την φορητότητα. Δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα γιατί πρέπει εγώ να τους ενημερώσω ότι έχω κάνει τις ρυθμίσεις στα τερματικά και να προχωρήσουν στην ολοκλήρωση (το έκανα ήδη).

Και πάλι φάουλ είναι όμως. Την Παρασκευή τους πήρα δύο φορές. Σήμερα μια. Τους ανέφερα ότι είναι νέα σύνδεση. Τους περιέγραψα το πρόβλημα. Ούτε εκείνη την ώρα μου είπε κάτι μια από τις κοπέλες που μίλησα, ούτε με πήρε τηλέφωνο τεχνικός όπως μου είπαν. 

Ας είναι. Φαντάζομαι σήμερα θα λυθεί. Ελπίζω να μην έχουν αυτή την ταχύτητα σε τυχόν άλλα προβλήματα (που ελπίζω να μην συμβούν) στο μέλλον.

----------


## netblues

Απίστευτη γκρινια, χωρις ουσια.
Οποιος χρειάζεται αμεση υποστήριξη για επαγγελματική χρηση και δηλωνει οτι το κοστος ειναι δευτερεύον δεν κανει τον μαθητευόμενο μαγο ζητωντας υποστηριξη για το pbx του τζάμπα,
Ετσι θα ερθει η αναπτυξη ?? :P

----------


## astbox

Αν τους ενημέρωσες ότι κάνεις register και να κάνουν αυτοί τις κινήσεις του τότε φρόντισε να κάνεις register στον νέο server και όχι στον παλιό.
Οι κινήσεις που αναφέρουν είναι ότι θα σου περάσουν τις εισερχόμενες από το παλιό server (που θεωρώ ότι πάνε αυτόματα εκεί γι αυτό πρέπει να γίνει η αλλαγή με το χέρι) στον νέο. Αν δεν είσαι εκεί register θα πέφτουν στο κενό.

----------


## gordonas

> Απίστευτη γκρινια, χωρις ουσια.
> Οποιος χρειάζεται αμεση υποστήριξη για επαγγελματική χρηση και δηλωνει οτι το κοστος ειναι δευτερεύον δεν κανει τον μαθητευόμενο μαγο ζητωντας υποστηριξη για το pbx του τζάμπα,
> Ετσι θα ερθει η αναπτυξη ?? :P


Τα γεγονότα είναι υπαρκτά και δεδομένα. Προσπάθησα να μιλήσω με την τεχνική υποστήριξη και δεν με πήραν τηλέφωνο παρά μετά από 3 ημέρες...Αυτό δεν είναι γκρίνια, είναι πραγματικότητα. Είναι αστοχία της τεχνικής υποστήριξης. 

Το καλό είναι ότι από την Δευτέρα και μετά τα πράγματα μπήκαν στην σειρά, με πήραν τηλέφωνο, υπήρχε κάποιο θέμα από την μεριά τους, υπήρχε κάποιο θέμα με την ενημέρωση των άλλων παρόχων, με τα πολλά η γραμμή δούλεψε.Από την δική μου μεριά πάντως όλα είχαν στηθεί σωστά. Ελπίζω να είναι ήταν μια κακή ημέρα για αυτούς. Συμβαίνει σε όλους. 

Αυτό που λες για τζάμπα υποστήριξη θα είχε νόημα, αλλά εδώ μέσα έχω γράψει μήνυμα που μιλούσα και για αμοιβή όταν είχα ξεκινήσει να ασχολούμαι με το θέμα PBX. Πολύ αξιόλογα μέλη του φόρουμ όπως ο Astbox βοήθησαν αφιλοκερδώς και τους ευχαριστώ και πάλι. 

Επίσης μια φιλική συμβουλή. Άλλο πράγμα το τσάμπα και άλλο τα πεταμένα λεφτά. Να δώσω λεφτά σε κάποιον για να πετύχω αυτό που θέλω. Όμως το 99% των επαγγελματιών στην πόλη μου, στήνουν ακόμα αναλογικά PBX. Ποιον να πληρώσω; Δεν μένω στην Αθήνα. Στην Τρίπολη είμαι. 

Η όλη φάση στην Ελλάδα αυτή την στιγμή είναι test & try. Ολόκληρη COSMOTE και όταν αλλάξουν τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας το μαθαίνεις τελευταίος. Τι μου λες τώρα;

Να πληρώσω, αλλά να έχω αποτέλεσμα. Εκεί που δεν έχω εγγυημένο αποτέλεσμα αναλαμβάνω ο ίδιος με κόστος πολύ προσωπικό χρόνο, δηλαδή χρήμα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν τους ενημέρωσες ότι κάνεις register και να κάνουν αυτοί τις κινήσεις του τότε φρόντισε να κάνεις register στον νέο server και όχι στον παλιό.
> Οι κινήσεις που αναφέρουν είναι ότι θα σου περάσουν τις εισερχόμενες από το παλιό server (που θεωρώ ότι πάνε αυτόματα εκεί γι αυτό πρέπει να γίνει η αλλαγή με το χέρι) στον νέο. Αν δεν είσαι εκεί register θα πέφτουν στο κενό.


Κάνω register και δουλεύει το νούμερο στον παλιό server τους. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να το πειράξω. Φαντάζομαι ότι όταν θα είναι έτοιμοι αυτοί, θα στείλουν e-mail σε όλους τους χρήστες να περάσουμε στο νέο server.

Τώρα είμαι ΟΚ.

----------


## netblues

Εσυ ο ιδιος δηλωνεις οτι δεν ειναι η δουλεια σου, αλλα οτι πας ψαχνοντας. Καλα κανεις, αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει ότι δεν υπάρχουν επαγγελματιες που μπορεί να έχουν μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία και να αποφύγουν τις παιδικες ασθενειες που βιωσες.
Ειτε εντός ειτε εκτός τριπολης  :Smile: 

Υπάρχουν τεχνικές για να αποτραπεί αυτό που εζησες και να μην υπάρξει ούτε δευτερόλεπτο down time. Ομως αυτο δεν πρόκειται να στο οργανωσει καμμια yuboto, modulus etc.

----------


## baskon

Εκτός από το ότι είχαμε τα γνωστά τεχνικά προβλήματα...
Δυο νουμεράκια που είχα έληγαν το βραδυ της 6/1. Κατάθεση των χρημάτων στο mymodulus 3/1 (μέσω πειπαλ άμεσα).. Ακριβώς μετά από email που απλά έλεγε να κάνω κατάθεση και δεν έλεγε να τους καλέσω να τους πω ότι έκανα κατάθεση.
Για κάποιο μαγικό λόγο ακόμα δε τα έχουν τραβήξει τα χρήματα και φυσικά με έχουν αφήσει χωρίς τηλέφωνο. Και τα χρήματα δε τραβάγαν επι 3 ημέρες..και κανέναν στο λογιστήριο δεν έβρισκες λόγω εορτών..και διακοπή κάναν σε ημέρα εορτής.. 
Προσωπικά έχω αρχίσει σοβαρά να σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να ψαχτούμε για άλλη εταιρεία..

Ps:Στα θετικά ότι η κοπέλα που μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο στη τεχνική υποστήριξη ήταν ευγενική.

----------


## mikeone

> Εκτός από το ότι είχαμε τα γνωστά τεχνικά προβλήματα...
> Δυο νουμεράκια που είχα έληγαν το βραδυ της 6/1. Κατάθεση των χρημάτων στο mymodulus 3/1 (μέσω πειπαλ άμεσα).. Ακριβώς μετά από email που απλά έλεγε να κάνω κατάθεση και δεν έλεγε να τους καλέσω να τους πω ότι έκανα κατάθεση.
> Για κάποιο μαγικό λόγο ακόμα δε τα έχουν τραβήξει τα χρήματα και φυσικά με έχουν αφήσει χωρίς τηλέφωνο. Και τα χρήματα δε τραβάγαν επι 3 ημέρες..και κανέναν στο λογιστήριο δεν έβρισκες λόγω εορτών..και διακοπή κάναν σε ημέρα εορτής.. 
> Προσωπικά έχω αρχίσει σοβαρά να σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να ψαχτούμε για άλλη εταιρεία..
> 
> Ps:Στα θετικά ότι η κοπέλα που μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο στη τεχνική υποστήριξη ήταν ευγενική.


Όντως αβλεψία. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι θέματα ανανεώσεων πραγματοποιούνται αυτόματα από το σύστημα. Τον τελευταίο καιρό πάντως, παρά τα όποια θέματα υπήρξαν μέχρι στιγμής, η κατάσταση έχει στρώσει και πάλι. Λογικά βοήθησε και η αλλαγή στον καινούριο σέρβερ. 
Όσον αφορά το να ψαχτούμε και αλλού, μου είχε περάσει κι εμένα από το μυαλό, αλλά πού;

----------


## netblues

Παντως στην ephone η πληρωμη με πιστωτικη καρτα ανοιγει την προσβαση αυτοματα, οποιαδηποτε ωρα της ημερας/νυχτας  :Smile:

----------


## gordonas

> Εσυ ο ιδιος δηλωνεις οτι δεν ειναι η δουλεια σου, αλλα οτι πας ψαχνοντας. Καλα κανεις, αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει ότι δεν υπάρχουν επαγγελματιες που μπορεί να έχουν μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία και να αποφύγουν τις παιδικες ασθενειες που βιωσες.
> Ειτε εντός ειτε εκτός τριπολης 
> 
> Υπάρχουν τεχνικές για να αποτραπεί αυτό που εζησες και να μην υπάρξει ούτε δευτερόλεπτο down time. Ομως αυτο δεν πρόκειται να στο οργανωσει καμμια yuboto, modulus etc.



Στην Τρίπολη δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος. Να φέρω κάποιον εκτός Τρίπολης εκτοξεύει το κόστος. Η αναλογία κέρδους/κόστους σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι δυσανάλογη. Μιλάμε για μια επιχείρηση 3 ατόμων. Δεν με νοιάζει το κόστος όταν πρόκειται να πάρω τα λεφτά μου πίσω από αυτό που θα "αγοράσω". Όχι να πετάω λεφτά στο πηγάδι.

Αν προκύψει κάποιο πρόβλημα, θα το λύσει remote ο τεχνικός από την Αθήνα; Αν δεν γίνεται από απόσταση;

Πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχουν τεχνικοί στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι γενικά. Όποιοι υπάρχουν, επειδή είναι λίγοι, έχουν χαμηλό χρόνο απόκρισης και πιθανότητα είναι ακριβοί. Αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των μικρομεσαίων επιχειρήσεων είναι προσανατολισμένες σε αναλογικά τηλεφωνικά κέντρα. Εκεί υπάρχουν πολλοί τεχνικοί που μπορούν να τα υποστηρίξουν αλλά είναι το χτες και χρεώνουν ακριβά. 

Η μοίρα της μικρομεσαίας επιχείρησης στην Ελλάδα, που δεν μπορεί να έχει τον δικό της IT, είναι να ασχολείται με διάφορες τέτοιες ιστορίες. Να ξέρω λίγο από δίκτυα, από PBX, από κουφώματα, από ηλεκτρικά, από συναγερμούς κτλ. κτλ. Ατελείωτη η λίστα. 

Εδώ ακόμα και στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης κάνει ένα μήνα να αποκριθεί ο αλουμινάς που είναι γεμάτος ο τόπος, θα βρω τεχνικό να μου στήσει ψηφιακό PBX σε επαρχιακή πόλη; Δεν παίζουν αυτά.

----------


## netblues

Περα απο το οτι απο μακρυα γινονται σχεδον τα παντα, αν εισαι σε θεση να αποκαταστησεις το internet και τα ρευματα, υπαρχει παντα και η λυση του virtual pbx, οπου τη συστημικη διαχειριση την κανουν επαγγελματιες και συ απλα κανεις τα ευκολα, που ουσιαστικα ειναι προτιμοτερο να τα κανεις εσυ.

https://www.ephone.gr/ypiresies/epho...efoniko-kentro
https://www.modulus.gr/services/vpbx/paroysiash/

----------


## griniaris

> Περα απο το οτι απο μακρυα γινονται σχεδον τα παντα, αν εισαι σε θεση να αποκαταστησεις το internet και τα ρευματα, υπαρχει παντα και η λυση του virtual pbx, οπου τη συστημικη διαχειριση την κανουν επαγγελματιες και συ απλα κανεις τα ευκολα, που ουσιαστικα ειναι προτιμοτερο να τα κανεις εσυ.
> 
> https://www.ephone.gr/ypiresies/epho...efoniko-kentro
> https://www.modulus.gr/services/vpbx/paroysiash/


 :One thumb up:   Συμφωνω απολυτα. Ισως η καλυτερη λυση για καποιον που δεν ξερει - δεν θελει να ασχοληθει.

----------


## gordonas

> Περα απο το οτι απο μακρυα γινονται σχεδον τα παντα, αν εισαι σε θεση να αποκαταστησεις το internet και τα ρευματα, υπαρχει παντα και η λυση του virtual pbx, οπου τη συστημικη διαχειριση την κανουν επαγγελματιες και συ απλα κανεις τα ευκολα, που ουσιαστικα ειναι προτιμοτερο να τα κανεις εσυ.
> 
> https://www.ephone.gr/ypiresies/epho...efoniko-kentro
> https://www.modulus.gr/services/vpbx/paroysiash/


Το "σχεδόν" στην πρόταση είναι σαν νόμος του Μέρφι όμως. Επειδή την έχω ζήσει την βοήθεια από μακριά, ο τοπικός χρήστης χρειάζεται σχεδόν πάντα να κάνει κάτι και μερικές φορές να έχει και κάποιες πιο προχωρημένες γνώσεις. 

Πάντως ακούγεται ενδιαφέρον το vpbx. Το θέμα είναι ότι πια έπεσα στην θάλασσα, κολύμπησα και προχωράω με το ip-pbx στο rack μου. Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει στο μέλλον είναι να φύγω από το virtual machine του QNAP και να πάω σε dedicated σοβαρό μηχάνημα. Είχα δυσάρεστη εμπειρία από κινέζικη υλοποίηση αλλά υποθέτω ότι ανεβαίνοντας κατηγορία χρημάτων η αξιοπιστία θα ανέβει ανάλογα. Προς το παρόν το QNAP ανταποκρίνεται πολύ καλά. 

Πρακτικά αφού άλλαξα την δομή των τηλεπικοινωνιών στο γραφείο, φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει καλύτερη λειτουργία του PBX. 

Συμπεράσματα από την μετάβαση από COSMOTE SIP σε Nova (Internet) + Modulus (τηλεφωνία):

1. Η ιστορία με τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας από την COSMOTE δεν δουλεύει. Ο λόγος; Πολύ αργή και δύσκολη τεχνική υποστήριξη και αλλαγή κωδικών χωρίς ενημέρωση στον χρήστη!!! Δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να συζητήσουμε. Άλλαζαν οι τύποι τους κωδικούς για δικούς τους λόγους (αναβάθμιση router κτλ.) και για να πάρεις τους καινούριους κωδικούς έπρεπε να στείλεις email με ταυτότητα και να περιμένεις από κάποιες ώρες έως μια ώρα να σου έρθει μήνυμα στο κινητό με τον καινούριο κωδικό. Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα; Έπρεπε να περάσεις τον καινούριο κωδικό σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα και να γίνει register αλλιώς ακυρωνόταν!!! Κωμικό έτσι; Στο στέλνουν όποτε το δουν αλλά "απαιτούν" να είσαι standby δίπλα στο μηχάνημα να κάνεις register.

Καλές οι προθέσεις της Cosmote αλλά η υλοποίηση είναι τουλάχιστον κακή.

2. Με 31€ τον μήνα 100άρι ίντερνετ και συνδυασμό Modulus IP τηλεφωνία, κερδίζω και λεφτά και σταθερότητα και ευελιξία. Από τα 62€+ τον μήνα της Cosmote στα 31€ της Nova, μιλάμε για τα μισά λεφτά και έχω υποστήριξη από κατεξοχήν IP τηλεφωνία πάροχο, όχι το ανέκδοτο της COSMOTE. 

3. Μετά από 1 χρόνο με IP τηλεφωνία (Cosmote, Yuboto και στην πορεία προστέθηκε η Modulus) έχω να πω ότι έχω ανακαλύψει το σύμπαν! Από το σκοτάδι των δύο γραμμών της ISDN γραμμής και του Netmod, πέρασα στο φως του IP-PBX με τις άπειρες γραμμές (σχήμα λόγου), με τα διαφορετικά μηνύματα υποδοχής ανά γραμμή (music on hold), την ψηφιακή παρακολούθηση κλήσεων, διαχείριση γραμμών κτλ. κτλ. Και πόσα άλλα που δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει/ανακαλύψει ακόμα.

Να μην πω για τις IP τηλεφωνικές συσκευές...

Υ.Σ. Μετά την αλλαγή παρόχου ίντερνετ σε NOVA από COSMOTE, παρατηρώ ότι διάφορα προβλήματα που είχα με Yuboto δεν υπάρχουν πια! Να έκανε κουταμάρες η COSMOTE με τις πόρτες;

----------


## netblues

Η απομακρυσμενη υποστηριξη ειναι πλεον δεδομενη σε τετοια πραγματα, εκτος αν συζηταμε για εγκατασταση λειτουργικου κλπ. γιαυτα υπαρχουν τα vpbx. Αλλα αυτα τα ξερεις ηδη.
Ενα mini pc πχ intel nuk η αναλογο ειναι μια αξιοπιστη λυση. Αλλιως υπαρχει και ο hp microserver για τετοιες δουλειες.
απο κει και περα η cosmote δεν ειναι voip παροχος, ουτε υποστηριζει οτιδηποτε εχει να κανει με sip. Δεν εχεις δικο να διαμαρτυρεσαι. Δεν το παρεχουν.
Το οτι δινουν τους κωδικους ειναι τεραστια ευκολια, αλλα μεχρι εκει.
Πρακτικα αυτα που περιγραφεις ειναι το πως παιδευτικες. Η διαδικασια ειναι πολυ πιο απλή, αρκει να κανεις disable πληρως το κομματι της τηλεφωνιας του router και μετα να ζητησεις κωδικους τους οποιους και θα βαλεις στο asterisk. Δεν θα αλλαξουν ποτέ. Επισης θα κοψεις το ppp απο το router και θα αφησεις μονο το passthrough ωστε να μην το κανουν remote manage και οι κωδικοι δεν θα αλλαξουν ΠΟΤΕ.
.
Για τα κοστη ειναι γνωστες οι τιμες της cosmote, αλλα ειναι υποχρεωμενη να πουλαει τοσο, κανονιστικα.

Οσο για τις πορτες, οχι δεν κανει κατι η cosmote, θα το ξεραμε...

Το βασικο πλεονεκτημα της cote ειναι οι απεριοριστες αστικες- υπεραστικες, που σε οποιοδηποτε αλλον voip παροχο χρεωνονται.

----------


## Kapnos

Πρέπει να διαλέξουμε για ποια χρήση μιλάμε, αν πρόκειται για επαγγελματική υπάρχει το Flexy και το Digital Office, αν για προσωπική τότε αυτά που αναφέρει και ο netblues. Όπως δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για SLAs σε απλές VDSL γραμμές κλπ.

----------


## gordonas

> Η απομακρυσμενη υποστηριξη ειναι πλεον δεδομενη σε τετοια πραγματα, εκτος αν συζηταμε για εγκατασταση λειτουργικου κλπ. γιαυτα υπαρχουν τα vpbx. Αλλα αυτα τα ξερεις ηδη.
> Ενα mini pc πχ intel nuk η αναλογο ειναι μια αξιοπιστη λυση. Αλλιως υπαρχει και ο hp microserver για τετοιες δουλειες.
> απο κει και περα η cosmote δεν ειναι voip παροχος, ουτε υποστηριζει οτιδηποτε εχει να κανει με sip. Δεν εχεις δικο να διαμαρτυρεσαι. Δεν το παρεχουν.
> Το οτι δινουν τους κωδικους ειναι τεραστια ευκολια, αλλα μεχρι εκει.
> Πρακτικα αυτα που περιγραφεις ειναι το πως παιδευτικες. Η διαδικασια ειναι πολυ πιο απλή, αρκει να κανεις disable πληρως το κομματι της τηλεφωνιας του router και μετα να ζητησεις κωδικους τους οποιους και θα βαλεις στο asterisk. Δεν θα αλλαξουν ποτέ. Επισης θα κοψεις το ppp απο το router και θα αφησεις μονο το passthrough ωστε να μην το κανουν remote manage και οι κωδικοι δεν θα αλλαξουν ΠΟΤΕ.
> .
> Για τα κοστη ειναι γνωστες οι τιμες της cosmote, αλλα ειναι υποχρεωμενη να πουλαει τοσο, κανονιστικα.
> 
> Οσο για τις πορτες, οχι δεν κανει κατι η cosmote, θα το ξεραμε...
> ...



Εννοείται ότι είχα κάνει disable πλήρως το κομμάτι της τηλεφωνίας του router. Μετά ζήτησα τους κωδικούς και τους έβαλα στο FreePBX. Άλλαξαν ΠΟΛΛΕΣ φορές. Τον τελευταίο μήνα πριν φύγω άλλαξαν τρεις (3) φορές σε 10 ημέρες!!! Κάθε φορά επιβεβαίωνα ότι είχα κάνει disable την τηλεφωνία, έκανα registration και ούτε καν δοκίμαζα να μπω στο διαχειριστικό του router. Πριν από αυτά τα απανωτά 3 κρούσματα, οι αλλαγές κωδικών ήταν πολύ πιο σπάνιες. 1 φορά το 3μηνο και αν. Δεν ξέρω τι έπαιξε.

Εκείνο που είναι δεδομένα λάθος στην όλη διαδικασία είναι ότι δεν είχες καμία ειδοποίηση όταν άλλαζε ο κωδικός. Πήγαινες να κοιμηθείς και το πρωί σε έπαιρνε η γραμματέας από το κινητό για να ενημερώσει ότι "δεν έχουμε τηλέφωνο"...

Άντε στείλε email με επισυναπτόμενη ταυτότητα και άντε περίμενε πότε θα το δουν. Μετά έπαιζες τζόκερ να μην είσαι σε ταξίδι μακριά ώστε να περάσεις τον κωδικό, πριν λήξει. Μιλάμε για ταινία με κατασκόπους. 

Εκείνο που δεν έκανα γιατί δεν το ήξερα, είναι αυτό με το ppp ώστε να μην κάνουν remote manage. Αυτό φαίνεται ότι θα έλυνε το πρόβλημα. Και πάλι όμως, μιλάμε για custom καταστάσεις (έστω και light) από τον μεγαλύτερο τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο της χώρας.

Δεν τα βάζω με την COSMOTE όσο αφορά τις τιμές. Δείχνω την διαφορά μεταξύ κλασσικής τηλεφωνίας και IP πάροχου. 

Μετά από αυτά που τράβηξα, αυτό που έχω να πω είναι ότι το βήμα που έχουν κάνει με τους κωδικούς είναι μισό και λειψό. Είτε το κάνουν ολοκληρωμένα, παρέχοντας IP τηλεφωνία κανονικά, είτε μην το δίνουν καν. Νομίζω ότι στην ουσία κάνουν beta testing σε κανονικούς χρήστες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πρέπει να διαλέξουμε για ποια χρήση μιλάμε, αν πρόκειται για επαγγελματική υπάρχει το Flexy και το Digital Office, αν για προσωπική τότε αυτά που αναφέρει και ο netblues. Όπως δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για SLAs σε απλές VDSL γραμμές κλπ.


Να βάλω το digital office και όταν χρειαστώ κάτι να περιμένω 45 λεπτά αναμονή στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της COSMOTE ή να δώσω το νούμερο και να περιμένω επίσης 45 λεπτά να με καλέσουν αυτοί; Ευχαριστώ, δεν θα πάρω. Θα το κάνω μόνος μου και θα με χάσουν από πελάτη όπως και με έχασαν. 800€ τον χρόνο είναι, δεν έγινε και κάτι. 

Προτιμώ που τράβηξα λούκι, τα έμαθα μόνος μου και στηρίζομαι στον εαυτό μου. Θα προτιμούσα να μην είναι έτσι και να παρέχουν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες.

Οι μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις στην χώρα για να δουν σοβαρές υπηρεσίες από την COSMOTE θα πρέπει να έχουν μισθωμένη γραμμή;

Οι επιχειρήσεις στην χώρα με 1-20 άτομα προσωπικό είναι άπειρες. Οι τηλεφωνικές υπηρεσίες που έχουν οι περισσότερες είναι επίπεδου 1990. Δεν φταίνε αυτές.

----------


## griniaris

> Προτιμώ που τράβηξα λούκι, τα έμαθα μόνος μου και στηρίζομαι στον εαυτό μου. Θα προτιμούσα να μην είναι έτσι και να παρέχουν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες.
> 
> Οι μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις στην χώρα για να δουν σοβαρές υπηρεσίες από την COSMOTE θα πρέπει να έχουν μισθωμένη γραμμή;
> 
> Οι επιχειρήσεις στην χώρα με 1-20 άτομα προσωπικό είναι άπειρες. Οι τηλεφωνικές υπηρεσίες που έχουν οι περισσότερες είναι επίπεδου 1990. Δεν φταίνε αυτές.


Οι επιχειρησεις με 1-20 ατομα οπως επισης και οι μεγαλυτερες... θα απευθυνθουν σε εναν επαγγελματια. αυτος θα τα στησει οπως πρεπει και θα "παιζουν" απροβληματιστα.

Καταννοω οτι δεν εχεις τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις γιαυτο και σου λεω οτι δωρεαν ΔΕΝ γινονται ολα. 

Ενας επαγγελματιας καταρχην θα ειχε καταργησει τελειως το ρουτερ του παροχου και θα ειχε στησει ολο το PBX πισω απο ενα "σοβαρο" router. 
Οι κωδικοι ΔΕΝ αλλαζουν. Ποσο μαλλον τοσο συχνα οσο αναφερεις. Οποτε κατι αλλο ειναι που δεν μπορουμε να το ξερουμε αφου δεν γνωριζουμε το setup σου.

Αν εχετε "οικογενειακη" επιχειρηση τοτε ισως να εχεις το ελευθερο να τα κανεις μονος σου , να πειραματιστεις. 
Αλλα σε ολες τις υπολοιπες περιπτωσεις χρειαζεται ενα ατομο που να το ξερει το αντικειμενο. να το κανει με τα ματια κλειστα. 
Και σαφως μην ξεχναμε οτι γιαυτο υπαρχουν τα συμβολαια SUPPORT . Ακομα και με ρητρες προς οφελος του πελατη.  

Οποτε καποιες φορες παμε να γλυτωσουμε χρηματα αλλα στην ουσια θα δαπανησουμε περισσοτερα. Ειτε απο downtime ειτε απο οτιδηποτε αλλο. 




> Η μοίρα της μικρομεσαίας επιχείρησης στην Ελλάδα, που δεν μπορεί να έχει τον δικό της IT, είναι να ασχολείται με διάφορες τέτοιες ιστορίες. Να ξέρω λίγο από δίκτυα, από PBX, από κουφώματα, από ηλεκτρικά, από συναγερμούς κτλ. κτλ. Ατελείωτη η λίστα.


Διαφωνω καθετα σε αυτο. Αλλο το να εχεις ΙΤ μηνιαιως και αλλο να πληρωσεις εφαπαξ για να το στησεις. Και αλλο το να νομιζεις οτι χωρις απαραιτητες γνωσεις θα το κανεις δωρεαν.

Οσο για τα υπολοιπα επαγγελματα απλα θα πω οτι αυτα ισως τα κανουν οσοι "τσιγγουνευονται" τα λεφτα και νομιζουν οτι θα τα καταφερουν μονοι τους. 

Επομενως στην περιπτωση σου... ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΣ να πληρωσεις σε καποιον το στησιμο....  τοτε 

1) Βαλε ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 2 γραμμες ιντερνετ απο διαφορετικους παροχους. Αν ο ενας ειναι και μεσω κινητης ακομα καλυτερα. Ετσι θα εχεις redundant ιντερνετ.
Θα αγορασεις ενα ικανο ρουτερ επωνυμο και με δυνατοτητα failover. 

2)  θα πας σε virtual PBX οπως σωστα ειπωθηκε. 


*Spoiler:*





Μου θυμιζεις εμενα πιτσιρικα που πηγαινα στην επιχειρηση του πατερα μου και τα εκανα ανω-κατω. Τελειωνα την σχολη και νομιζα οτι μπορουσα να καταφερω τα παντα. 
Τα σκαλιζα ολα και τελικα "εσκαγαν" τα προγραμματα. Και αποτελεσμα αυτου να μιλαμε με το support της εταιρειας για να τα επαναφερουμε.

----------


## astbox

Άσχετο αλλά εκείνο το openvox κέντρο που είχες, τι έγινε τελικά;

----------


## gordonas

> Άσχετο αλλά εκείνο το openvox κέντρο που είχες, τι έγινε τελικά;


Το έχω παρκαρισμένο στο rack. Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να βάλω αγγελία να το πουλήσω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι επιχειρησεις με 1-20 ατομα οπως επισης και οι μεγαλυτερες... θα απευθυνθουν σε εναν επαγγελματια. αυτος θα τα στησει οπως πρεπει και θα "παιζουν" απροβληματιστα.
> 
> Καταννοω οτι δεν εχεις τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις γιαυτο και σου λεω οτι δωρεαν ΔΕΝ γινονται ολα. 
> 
> Ενας επαγγελματιας καταρχην θα ειχε καταργησει τελειως το ρουτερ του παροχου και θα ειχε στησει ολο το PBX πισω απο ενα "σοβαρο" router. 
> Οι κωδικοι ΔΕΝ αλλαζουν. Ποσο μαλλον τοσο συχνα οσο αναφερεις. Οποτε κατι αλλο ειναι που δεν μπορουμε να το ξερουμε αφου δεν γνωριζουμε το setup σου.
> 
> Αν εχετε "οικογενειακη" επιχειρηση τοτε ισως να εχεις το ελευθερο να τα κανεις μονος σου , να πειραματιστεις. 
> Αλλα σε ολες τις υπολοιπες περιπτωσεις χρειαζεται ενα ατομο που να το ξερει το αντικειμενο. να το κανει με τα ματια κλειστα. 
> ...


To setup μου ήταν απλό. Το Speedport του OTE έδινε ίντερνετ σε ένα POE switch. Στο ίδιο switch πάει και ένα qnap στο οποίο έστησα ένα VM με το FREEPBX. Χωρίς να ακουμπήσω το Speedport, έβρισκα κάποια στιγμή το trunk να μην κάνει register λόγω λάθος κωδικού. 


Το μόνο που μπορεί να είχε συμβεί, είναι να έχει πέσει το ρεύμα. Εγώ ούτε καν είχα ακουμπήσει το router. Ούτε σαν συσκευή, ούτε σαν διαχειριστικό. Από την μεριά μου δεν γινόταν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και οι κωδικοί άλλαζαν. Πιθανολογώ ότι το Speedport είτε σε κάποια διακοπή ρεύματος, είτε σε αναβάθμιση λειτουργικού, ενεργοποιούσε την τηλεφωνία και οι κωδικοί χαιρέταγαν. Για πάρα πολλούς μήνες δεν είχε συμβεί τίποτα. Αυτά τα κρούσματα έγιναν απανωτά, Νοέμβριο-Δεκέμβριο.


Στην Τρίπολη ξέρω αρκετούς που στήνουν αναλογικά τηλεφωνικά κέντρα. Ψηφιακά όχι, ίσως υπάρχει κάποιος. Πιθανότατα θα μπορούσα να είχα βρει κάποιον αν το είχα ψάξει περισσότερο. Πλέον δεν χρειάζεται, έμαθα όσο χρειάζεται για να κάνω αυτό που θέλω. Σε virtual pbx δεν υπάρχει πια λόγος να πάω. Πριν ασχοληθώ ναι ήταν σοβαρή λύση. Τώρα πια δεν χρειάζεται.

Αυτό που λες με τον δεύτερο πάροχο έχει λογική αλλά έχει σπάνια εφαρμογή γιατί σπάνια υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον πάροχο. Ένα ρουτερ όμως με μια sim δεν είναι κακή ιδέα για όποτε συμβεί το τσαφ. Η COSMOTE είχε νομίζω κάτι με 3-5€ τον μήνα. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει η NOVA. Το πρόβλημα είναι η διακοπή ρεύματος και εκεί χρειάζεται να βάλω ένα καλύτερο ups στα rack γιατί τώρα έχω ένα entry-level της APC απλά σαν ιδέα.

Στο γραφείο του αδερφού μου, με αρκετά πιο σύνθετο rack, είχε στηθεί από επαγγελματία, πάρα πολύ καλό γνώστη. Router ένα CISCO με αξία πάνω από 350€. Sorry αλλά τα downtime εγώ τα έλυνα με τις συμβουλές του από τηλέφωνο. Τότε που υπήρχαν προβλήματα με τον πάροχο είχαμε σκεφτεί την λύση με δεύτερο πάροχο αλλά δεν είχαμε προχωρήσει. Δεν απαξιώνω τον επαγγελματία, το αντίθετο. Προφανώς και γλυτώνεις χρόνο και χρήματα. Όμως η εμπειρία μου λέει ότι σχεδόν πάντα χρειάζεται κάποιος on site. Αυτό για μια μικρομεσαία επιχείρηση είναι πρόβλημα. Χρειάζεται κάποιον στην επιχείρηση που να λύνει τα βασικά και να έχει και τον επαγγελματία. Χρειάζονται και τα δύο. 

Όπως και να έχει άλλο είναι το πρόβλημα. Εγώ μπορεί να έκανα λάθος και κακώς να ασχολήθηκα. Έγινε, το πλήρωσα σε χρόνο και χρήμα, τέλος. Οι εταιρείες κινητής όμως είναι πολύ πίσω από τις ανάγκες της μικρομεσαίας επιχείρησης. Πήγαινε σε κατάστημα COSMOTE και πες τους ότι θέλεις να έχεις 3 διαφορετικά νούμερα και 4 κανάλια φωνής. Αν σε καταλάβουν κάποια στιγμή τι θέλεις να κάνεις (δύσκολο), μετά να δεις ποιο θα είναι το κόστος. Πράγματα που με Yuboto και Modulus τα κάνεις με ένα τηλέφωνο και πολύ φτηνά και από ότι διαπιστώνω με μεγάλη αξιοπιστία.

Στην COSMOTE που πήγα στο κατάστημα, ζουν ακόμα στην εποχή του ISDN. Ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία μεν αλλά ISDN...Κανάλια φωνής κτλ. είναι εξωτικά πράγματα. Στους άλλους παρόχους ακόμα χειρότερα.

----------

